# Exotic Lizard Toime! :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Good day everyone and welcome to yet another scaly birthday celebration!

Shown here is a lizard that some of you may not have seen or heard of yet, Luzon Giant Forest Skink (Sphenomorphus cumingi)

This was him when he was a baby. Barely 1.5" long amd rarely seen above the soil.










4 months later, he was a flamboyant wanderer 










How to tame your dragon!  (mini-Godzilla mode)










Taming the dragon, success!










Out and About










At 7 months old, Just chillin'










This makes for a good Lion King remake










The birthday boy!










Aww the baby is stressed hence, the stare down! 










For his bday, he had lots of snails, millipedes and rotten figs that he loves sooo much


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

What a gorgeous little guy! I love seeing your reptile posts  I definitely want to start a reptile "collection" some day!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

You should see how nocturnal lizards react in sight of a hedgehog. Skinks in particular are visually curious about things and loves a distant interaction, since they lose interest once they realize they can't eat that something once it's in their face lol


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

He's awesome! I don't plan on getting any reptiles, but may I say how cool he is! And he's sure grown since you got him. Happy Birthday to him!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh gosh, he is gorgeous!!  I love the fourth picture down, it shows off his colors so nicely. Happy birthday, little guy! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

He newly shed at that 4th photo that's why the contrast of colors are at their peak. He looks waaay better in person


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> What a handsome guy!


Thanks!


----------

